# 100 Round Loom Patterns



## Loomahat

I'm trying to put together a list of 100 FREE round loom patterns - Any suggestions for some links ?


----------



## babsbarb

Maybe you should change the title of this post. It makes it seem like you have 100 round loom patterns. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Karen M1

I just googled "free loom knitting patterns and got a lot. 
Try looking up the different people who have sites:
Graciela Worth
Brenda Myers
Gettin it pegged
Lynn Markman
Isela Phelps
that is all I can think of right now. 
Provocraft/knifty knitter


----------



## krankymax

Also try Ravelry. They have a lot of patterns.


----------



## sewbee42

Check out Goodknitkisses.com, she also has many YouTube videos. YouTube is such a help!


----------



## Loomahat

Update - I've found 50 of 100.... YAAAAAAA

A lot of research - some really cool loomers - and you Guys 
Thank you .. I'll be back to update when I get to 75


----------



## diane403

oh let me know when you get to 100


----------



## Moon Loomer

Happy hunting! Are you going to test all and certify them??? Have fun how ever you do it. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

Go to you tube and type in loom knitting and that should help you find more. Hope that helps.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> Update - I've found 50 of 100.... YAAAAAAA
> 
> A lot of research - some really cool loomers - and you Guys
> Thank you .. I'll be back to update when I get to 75


If you get stumped convert stick knit into loom knit. there are pit falls but it is doable. Have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> I'm trying to put together a list of 100 FREE round loom patterns - Any suggestions for some links ?


Sooo how is the mission moving on? Moon Loomer


----------



## Loomahat

Moon Loomer said:


> Sooo how is the mission moving on? Moon Loomer


Up to 79 ! - working on 80 myself. Doing a loom knit belt.


----------



## Karen M1

I am working on a hooded cowl. working out the final details. will get pattern written up ... XOXOXOXO


----------



## Karen M1

Have you seen Brenda Myers baby blanket pattern? She just taught it on loom [email protected] I am doing it right now. It is new stuff. I also am doing a pair of Clog slippers that are made with chunky yarn.


----------



## Loomahat

Karen M1 said:


> Have you seen Brenda Myers baby blanket pattern? She just taught it on loom [email protected] I am doing it right now. It is new stuff. I also am doing a pair of Clog slippers that are made with chunky yarn.


Hey Karen, do you have a link for this?


----------



## Karen M1

> http://loomlady. blogspot. com


----------



## Karen M1

http://loomlady.blogspot.com/


----------



## brusier

I am trying to find a pattern it is called the fab bright pink sweater,on a round loom


----------



## Buttons

Go to top of page and click on home then scroll down to loom knitting. Look through there and you will find some. Not sure if you Re looking for. Baby sweater or a woman's sweater.

You can also Google the type of sweater you're looking for on a loom.


----------



## brusier

Thank- you it's a woman's ,and I go to home it doesn't let let me scroll anywhere.


----------



## Buttons

Click on this link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-101-1.html

Is this the sweater you are talking about? Look through all 4 pages to see if the pattern is there or pm(private message) scat9019 and ask her about the pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169666-1.html

I hope this all helps.


----------

